# How do you fall in Love?



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*How do you fall in Love? 

*Head (Thinking) to Heart
Feelings to Heart
Perception to Heart
Judgement to Heart
Intuition to Heart
Sensing to Heart 
======================

This has been posted before on other forums, but this poll is for the Artisans.

Love might be an Idealist thing though. ​


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't, simple as that:tongue:


----------



## Zcythe (Mar 19, 2009)

Can someone explain the dynamics of this drill?


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Usually I'm just like "Damn! I just realized I can't stop thinkin about her!" :blushed:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I went with head because feelings just are too plain obvious.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

In Capitalism, it might be Money to Heart ?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Where is the "Penis to Heart" option?


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

I wasn't sure how some of these options might work. Aren't most people drawn into love by their feelings? I can see intuition working for some cases (just have a hunch it's gonna work).


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Where is the "Intuition to Head then 'Finally' to Heart" option?*


----------



## INFJ000 (Dec 10, 2009)

Straight to the heart for me :frustrating:


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

when our mind and heart says " this is one who u really misses, u cant do anything without him/her and cant survive ,,,, 

thats the moment I am fall in love


----------

